# Where did your chi come from?



## flippedstars (Dec 16, 2009)

I got to thinking tonight and was curious where everyone's chis came from. If they came from different sources, select all that will apply  Obv. some will be off, like Laurel came from a BYB but my other 3 came from reputable breeders...I can't vote 3x for the rep. breeder, but I would say it shouldn't skew it too much!


----------



## pigeonsheep (Nov 8, 2008)

fun stuff


----------



## cprcheetah (May 4, 2009)

Zoey came from a horrid backyard breeder (whom I thought was a reputable breeder)
Sebastian came from an excellent reputable breeder.


----------



## *Chloe* (Feb 6, 2006)

Twig came from a byb  

Bentley and Ruby came from very reputable breeders

(you can select more than one option on the poll)


----------



## KittyD (Apr 2, 2010)

AJ came from a home that was not a "breeder" I hesitate to say BYB because they were not that way, amazing loving people.
He is the only litter they ever had (2 pups) his mom is now spayed.

Bijou (yes there has been a name change I have not updated yet.. lol) came from an excellent breeder! and she does have a pretty serious breeding program.

I had great experiences both ways.
FWIW anytime I have tried to deal with a breeder who says they are "showing dogs" it's been a disaster.


----------



## 18453 (Feb 6, 2010)

Daisy came from a byb ugh
Lotus came from a v reputable breeder!

Kitty it mustbe diff over there I've spoken to a few breeders who show theirndogs on the look for lotus ad they were all pleasant and helpful


----------



## pigeonsheep (Nov 8, 2008)

dexter came from a store. "how much is that doggy in the window, arf arf!" :albino:


----------



## LittleHead (May 20, 2004)

Britney came from an upscale family in a city about 1.5 hours away, I don't think they were breeders.

Butter came from a family here in the town I live in; their chihuahuas mated and well, out popped Butter and her lil siblings.


----------



## Amanda Kennedy (Nov 5, 2008)

bianca came from a wonderful breeder who we had to drive 2 hours, for an interview. we are still in touch and her advise in the past few months has been in valuable

cosmos breeder was a good breeder but not as good as biancas, he had a fantasic set up, purpose built with a door into his utility room for access


----------



## foggy (Oct 12, 2009)

I got both Pip and Roo from a local rescue on October 6, 2009, so it's close to the one year anniversary of when we became a happy little family.


----------



## Natti (Jun 24, 2010)

Pip was a rescue (although she didnt come from a rescue center), and Maisie came from a reputable breeder


----------



## huskyluv (Oct 24, 2008)

This was a tough one for me to answer but I voted BYB. All of my dogs are adopted so I've never supported irresponsible or BYB's. My husky we adopted from a kill shelter. Faith was bred by a reputable breeder but was bought by and ended up in the hands of a BYB. When Faith was no longer raking in the cash for her BYB owner we adopted her and gave her the life she always deserved. Glory is one of the puppies that Faith had when she lived with the BYB and hence Glory spent the first 3 years of her life with the same BYB that had Faith. We also adopted Glory when she was found to have health issues and would be a liability to the BYB we got them both from. Both girls are living the lives they were always meant to have from the very beginning. So Faith was originally bred by a reputable breeder even though both girls were adopted from a BYB in the end. I ended up voting BYB but thought it deserved some explanation since I would never support irresponsible breeding.


----------



## jan896 (Dec 9, 2009)

Chico's breeder is the President of the Chihuahua club of Maryland and shows Chihuahuas. Chico's Mom was being shown the day we picked him up... I loved the atmosphere Chico was raised in, a loving home.... a bit expensive but I've never regretted my decision to bring him home....


----------



## woodard2009 (Aug 4, 2010)

*Midgie came from her MAMA!!!*

I don't know how to answer this, but Midgie's Mama came from a local pet store! Midgie came from her Mama (Haha).


----------



## 18453 (Feb 6, 2010)

What do u guys call a reputable breeder??? I think I've become fussy


----------



## svdreamer (Feb 20, 2010)

Reggie and Tico showed up on my doorstep, Gonzo, Xena, Lexxi, Twiggy and Smoke were rescues, Billy and Pepper were from byb. Other than Smoke's epilepsy and Tico's dry eye from neglect, they are all very healthy. Twiggy does have orthopedic issues from being run over, but that is not because of her breeding.


----------



## KittyD (Apr 2, 2010)

Daisydoo said:


> What do u guys call a reputable breeder??? I think I've become fussy


I've become fussy as well.
For me its a breeder who is very educated, knows their lines very well, does health testing and spares no expense with care.
A breeder who puts the animals safety 1st is paramount to me.
If they seem desperate for money or "cheap" I'd totally run the other way.

I'm sure everyone has different feelings however.


----------



## Kristin (Nov 12, 2004)

I saw an add for Lina online. The people that were selling her were BYB's I imagine or they wouldn't have had us meet them half way.

Boss was from an awful (and stupid) BYB. She brought 5wk old puppies into the store my bf was working at the time. She said they were 8wks, he saved Boss  and brought him home as a surprise for me .


----------



## Chimomx2 (Sep 27, 2010)

Terra was our first Chi, from a byb. Jasper came from a rescue organization. I really had no intentions of adopting another dog, but, well, all I can say was it was love at first sight. Then my little Auggie dog came from another byb.

Terra now lives with her "dad," and the boys live with me. Part of the divorce agreement. Fortunately we get along well enough for visitation back and forth.


----------



## Tink (Oct 14, 2009)

Jazz and Tango are both rescues. I think Tango originally may have come from a pet store (which obviously means BYB) but I voted rescue because I'm not positive about his history.

Jazz was going to be put down because the woman who owned her didn't want to pay a pet deposit the apartment required.


----------



## foggy (Oct 12, 2009)

Tink said:


> Jazz and Tango are both rescues. I think Tango originally may have come from a pet store (which obviously means BYB) but I voted rescue because I'm not positive about his history.
> 
> Jazz was going to be put down because the woman who owned her didn't want to pay a pet deposit the apartment required.


Argh, how horrible! So heartbreaking. I'm so glad you rescued her.


----------



## flippedstars (Dec 16, 2009)

KittyD said:


> I've become fussy as well.
> For me its a breeder who is very educated, knows their lines very well, does health testing and spares no expense with care.
> A breeder who puts the animals safety 1st is paramount to me.
> If they seem desperate for money or "cheap" I'd totally run the other way.
> ...


I'd add...and answers ALL questions! And asks some


----------



## jessicao32 (Jul 21, 2010)

I have gotten mine from a reputable breeders. Some I have breed my self and kept. I have had a few shipped in. I also got a few from show homes. So I would have to say i have not bought from a BYB or PM. Awhile back before i started breeding I got a Pom from a pet store. I would never do it again. JMO


----------



## jessicao32 (Jul 21, 2010)

Daisydoo said:


> What do u guys call a reputable breeder??? I think I've become fussy


I wanted to to answer this. I believe a reputable breeders is someone who cares and love their dogs. Someone who takes the carrying for their animals to the top. Someone who puts their dogs health first. Someone who welcomes buyers to come visit and see the places where she lives.

Their is tons more. I believe each person has their own standard on what they believe is a reputable breeders. My list is very long.


----------



## Adrienne (Apr 3, 2009)

Ava came from a byb I adopted Quark from abusive home and lola came from a friend


----------



## DoggyStyle (Sep 7, 2010)

I had posted in here but now it's gone?
the User Jessica32 private messaged me as well about my post.
Very weird.


----------



## Aquarius (May 8, 2009)

I removed your post because it seemed to be trying to carry on an argument that has already been thrashed out on this forum until we are all sick of it. If you want to become involved in the dispute which has been going on so long between K and J - do it with them off board please.


----------



## MakNLFi (Jun 8, 2010)

Chloe came from a BB, but I thought she was coming from a RB when I put the deposit down on her. Since the deposit was not refundable and since I had already fell in love with her I went ahead and got her. The guy lied to me and told me she was AKC registered but when I went to pick her up he gave me American Canine Association paperwork. I should have argued with him over the price (I paid $500 for her) since he lied to me about the registration papers, but whatever - what's done is done and I wouldn't trade her for the world now. Before I bought her though I was looking at another litter of puppies that now to come find out were from a very RB, but she was about 100 miles away and Chloe was just right down the street from my work, but both pups were the same price. Oh well live and learn. If I ever get another Chi, it will either come from a rescue or from a RB.


----------



## Lou_lou (Jul 23, 2009)

Baby was a rescue, she was originally from a puppy farm where she was Being keeped on as a brood bitch. You can only imagine what standard of chihuahua they were producing 

Perry and lolly were from very reputable breeders, I couldn't be happier with who I got them from. I still see them quite a bit at shows and there always full of knowledge and so helpful.


----------



## elaina (Jul 1, 2008)

Minnie and Tootsie were given to me by an old friend of mine who i hadnt seen in ages. He had a male and female chihuahua and had bred them before ( yes , i know he was a BYB, ) and had been meaning to spay the female but didnt and she got pregnant again and he gave me the litter. i picked out my 2 beautiful girls and found homes for the others. He did get my girls mother spayed after she had recovered from nursing the pups. My good friend passed away around a year ago, so sad. i miss him alot and still think about him alot. i'm very grateful that he gave me Minnie and Tootsie, i never would have picked a chihuahua but they are just the best! i had been so tempted to get a dog for the longest time, hadnt had one in 10 years, but these girls just kinda fell into my lap. i do believe everything happens for a reason


----------



## AC/DC Fan (Sep 15, 2010)

Bizkit was basically a rescue.
Mia and Skylar came from the same breeder but five months apart. I think I found her on petfinder.com but can't swear to it. I like the breeder.


----------



## ExoticChis (Jun 20, 2010)

Honey was used a a breeder and her last litter nearly killed her. I got her from a byb who is now registered. 
I brought her for $250 and got her the day she got out of hospital still with her caesarian stitches in!


----------



## catz4m8z (Aug 28, 2008)

Adam and Heidi both came from what I would call hobby breeders.
Meaning they were both very caring, knowledgeable, breeders but it was their first experience of having a litter. (cant really say they were reputable in that case!) I got no complaints though!!LOL
Hannah came about coz the owner wanted a litter from her Daxie and thought a Chi x would be cute. Hate to say it, but she was oh so right!


----------



## chiboyz1 (Aug 11, 2009)

the local animal shelter


----------



## JennB (Aug 26, 2010)

Maya came from a reputable breeder in Oregon. I live up by the border in NW Washington. We drove over 800 miles in one day to bring her home - on no sleep I might add. Hubby got home from work at 1 a.m., and we decided to stay up till 4:30 when we headed south. Very long trip but so worth it!!!


----------



## Dragonfly (Jun 6, 2010)

Shayley came from a great breeder. I even met the parents of Shayley! I almost adopted another Chihuahua before Shayley but it fell through the lady sold her before I got there even though we had plans and was giving her money....so yeah I wasn't going with her.....THANK GOD though because Shayley and I are so meant to be!

Kizzie came from a rescue. I found her on Petfinder.com about 4 hours away from me took 5 hours to get there b/c never been out that way before but was the best drive ever! If it wasn't for Petfinder I wouldn't have Kizzie right now and we're so blessed to have this little nut! I love her!

Oh I forgot to add, Kizzie was dropped off there with her sister but her sister was adopted before I called about Kizzie. She was 7 weeks old when they were dropped off and have no info on them. I dont' even know if Kizzie is full Chihuahua or not but either way to me I don't care she's my baby. To be honest I think Kizzie looks more like a Chihuahua than Shayley does. LOL


----------



## chichilady (Dec 20, 2007)

Dixie, was a gift from my daughter-in-law and son. She came from a home where the family tryied to do their best in raising her and her siblings. Her Mother had been killed by a car, a few weeks before she should have been weaned. She was around 4 months old when I received her. I have never regretted this loving gift.
wilma


----------



## CM Katie (Sep 28, 2005)

Carl came from an accidental litter...his parents then had several more "accidental litters" grrr (my neighbor's dogs)

Mia came from a reputable breeder. I only plan on rescuing in the future.


----------



## devo (Jun 23, 2010)

We found Peebo next door our neighbors got evicted and they left him and his mom also 3 other Chi puppys. Most of my neighbors took the rest of his brothers and sisters and my neighbor across the hall from us took in his Mom. Peebo was dehydrated and couldnt walk all he could do was get up and fall down he was the smallest one. I guess they were there for at least 3-4 days before we got the Management Dept to open the door and see what was going on in there we could hear barking and then it stopped. I took Peebo home and gave him some water and fried chicken ( i know but thats all I had in the fridge) he didnt eat it and wouldnt drink, so I got a hand towel and squeezed water in his mouth. After a half hour of this I gave him some chicken and he ate it finally then he ate some more and pretty soon he ate most of a leg ( he still loves chicken!) I made him a bed on the sofa and left him there and he just started making these weird sounds like he was in pain so I put him on my lap and fell asleep on the sofa with him. He was fine the next day gave him more chicken he drank alot of water seemed to be a lot better almost happy. I never planned on keeping him I even had a ad on craigslist for awhile trying to find him a home but I took it off because I just couldnt let him go.
Some times he really pisses me off he chewed my laptop choked on a hotdog (well scared the heck out of me) but he is just the greatest little dog and I happy we coexist together.


----------

